# Woohoo! Got a date tomorrow!



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

Sometimes I browse these personal ads and one of them got my attention. There was an ad for a girl that was into the same things I was. I responded to her ad writing in a way I never ever had. It was like you knew exactly what you say because you are this person, I didn't have to hold back, I just said exactly what I believed and what I am. Before I knew it, a cute girl responded and was so excited to talk to me that I gave her my number and we talked on the phone for about an hour! Before I knew it, I'm going on a date with her tomorrow!

I don't know how to describe this feeling. For the first time in a long time, I feel free.


----------



## Speratus (Jan 24, 2009)

Lucky SOB XD.

Well, hope that goes well for you, gl!


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

Thanks! I am a lucky SOB you are right!!

I wish the same for you. Just be yourself and eventually you'll get what you want. It took many disappointments to get to this point!


----------



## hypestyle (Nov 12, 2003)

congrats!


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Congrats!~ Good luck on the date.


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

Good luck I really hope it goes well for you.....


----------



## bobbawobba (Dec 4, 2008)

congrats.i too am gonna go on a date.it does wonders for ur self-esteem


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Well done. I'm sure it'll go well for you .


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

That's awesome! I smiled when I read the thread title. Keep us updated!


----------



## CarlitoBrigante (Oct 29, 2006)

Good luck, hope everything goes well. Keep us updated.


----------



## shadowsandlight (Jan 24, 2009)

Congratulations! What a great sign of progress! I know what you mean about the feeling of freedom that comes when we are able to take huge steps in doing things that our SA used to prevent.
I hope you have a wonderful time on your date!


----------



## lissette (Jan 20, 2009)

Congrats everyone. I too am going on a first date. but first dates are not my problem, it's more the second and third. so nerve wracking, but in a good way.


----------



## mistermet (Jan 26, 2008)

congratulations and good luck! we're all rooting for you!


----------



## IDK (Jan 16, 2009)

so how was the date?


----------



## vegasjunkie88 (Jan 24, 2009)

Good for you, thats the worse part of my SA
(well at least asking a chick out in person is)


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

IDK said:


> so how was the date?


It was a lot of fun! I don't know if they'll be a 2nd date, I tried to kiss her but she gave me a hug instead. I thought she was playing hard to get at first, but I tried to call her back because I got lost and needed directions, but she didn't answer, so I can take a hint. But I had a great time, good conservation. It's unfortunate because I really like her, she wasn't the best looking girl, but her personality was so awesome she was hotter in my mind than the hottest bombshell.

All in all, a good night.


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

Brightpaperwarewolf said:


> It was a lot of fun! I don't know if they'll be a 2nd date, I tried to kiss her but she gave me a hug instead. I thought she was playing hard to get at first, but I tried to call her back because I got lost and needed directions, but she didn't answer, so I can take a hint. But I had a great time, good conservation. It's unfortunate because I really like her, she wasn't the best looking girl, but her personality was so awesome she was hotter in my mind than the hottest bombshell.
> 
> All in all, a good night.


A hug is better than nothing and just the fact that you tried to kiss her !

Good work I only wish I had the balls to do this.


----------



## aviationboy (Jan 9, 2009)

2Talkative said:


> A hug is better than nothing and just the fact that you tried to kiss her !
> 
> Good work I only wish I had the balls to do this.


yeah well done buddy. you tried to kiss her, wow i could never work up the courage to do that. keep us informed, well done!


----------



## deanna_b87 (Jan 27, 2009)

Yeah, I wouldn't have been brave enough to go in for the kiss, way to be. 
And either way, 2nd date or no, you did it, and proved to yourself you could. Dating is the worst part of my SA.


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

Congrats on a date, that's awesome.
I can never get past the little flirting stage, let alone land a date.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

That is awesome, congrats and good luck.


----------



## Kush (Nov 29, 2008)

*sdafad*

dammit now im pissed caus i dont hav a date, im sorry but i never feel happy 4 ne1 else lol


----------



## shyguy2 (Jan 27, 2009)

awesome! hope it goes well, good luck!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Well hope for me. I am 33 and have never been on a date in my life .
I am really tired of feeling like a loser.


----------

